# RIP Bali Blaze Betta...I'm so sorry



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bali died at 4:37 today...I buried him in my yard. I tried to help him..still don't know what happened.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry :'( 

Swim in Peace, little fishy! You will be missed! <3


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry! You did all you could for him. I'm sure he knew that. (((hugs))) Sending you Healing energy and strength.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, I am soo sorry, He had a loving owner who cared very much about him~ S~I~P Bali ~Under the Rainbow Bridge~You will be misssed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bali. He will be missed very much.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm so sorry about Bali. He will be missed very much.


Thanks DQ...I cried tonight when I looked at my signature...sigh.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss, I know what a special guy he was to you. I enjoyed trying to help you find a name for him "Booty Boy" lol..... Again I just want to say that I know your a great Betta mommy and you did all you could for him. Stay strong!!!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awwww...S.I.P Bali, may you swim in the warm waters under the rainbow bridge forever!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

aqua001 said:


> Awwww...S.I.P Bali, may you swim in the warm waters under the rainbow bridge forever!


Thank you aqua...last week was a rough one..I lost Bali, and Bandit. We still aren't sure what happened in their shared tank, but it was really hard on me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know what to say I'm shocked. I guess all I can say is I'm sorry. If I say anything more I might start yelled and never stop. You did all you can do for it. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Thanks DQ...I cried tonight when I looked at my signature...sigh.


I know how you feel...I lost 5 goldfish,a rottweiler,2 algae eaters,1 German shepherd,and 1 betta. I kept crying and never stopped.


----------

